
Pop Goes the Digital Media Bubble - molecule
http://www.motherjones.com/media/2016/04/that-popping-sound-you-hear
======
sbierwagen
Argh. I read the first half, came back and upvoted the submission, then
discovered the second half of the article is a fundraising pitch for Mother
Jones.

